# What is wrong with my chick



## Salsabil (May 9, 2020)

hey all of my other chicks are perfectly healthy eating well pooping well growing up day by day except for this one 
View media item 2736
His butt is like this and his poop is red


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those missing feathers usually means someone is plucking them.

By red do you mean blood? A pic might be helpful.


----------



## Salsabil (May 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Those missing feathers usually means someone is plucking them.
> 
> By red do you mean blood? A pic might be helpful.


Like the poop is watery and the water is red and the poop is a dark brown/red


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The chicks need to be put on amprolium. This might be a coccidia problem. 

You're being to vague to give much more information than that.


----------



## Salsabil (May 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The chicks need to be put on amprolium. This might be a coccidia problem.
> 
> You're being to vague to give much more information than that.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

In the first picture, of the bald spot, is that the top of the body or the belly underneath? it looks bloated in the picture (assuming that is a belly shot)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They need to be on cocci meds pretty quickly. Where have they been? If in the house it shouldn't have happened. Unless you brought dirt in for them. Or took them outside. 

Are they on a medicated chick feed?


----------



## Salsabil (May 9, 2020)

Sylie said:


> In the first picture, of the bald spot, is that the top of the body or the belly underneath? it looks bloated in the picture (assuming that is a belly shot)


The under neath the tail feather/I can see his butt hole when I examine his bald spot


----------



## Salsabil (May 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They need to be on cocci meds pretty quickly. Where have they been? If in the house it shouldn't have happened. Unless you brought dirt in for them. Or took them outside.
> 
> Are they on a medicated chick feed?


Thank you I will take your advice. And no not a medicated chick feed. When I bought the chicks and was checking for pasty butt on all of them that one already had a small bald spot or a messed up behind with poop stuck to it. This one is a different breed the woman whom I bought them from told me that if that specific chick is a hen she'll lay red eggs.
*they have all been kept inside


----------



## Salsabil (May 9, 2020)

Sylie said:


> In the first picture, of the bald spot, is that the top of the body or the belly underneath? it looks bloated in the picture (assuming that is a belly shot)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd put some diaper rash cream on that to protect the skin. I don't see any pinkness but this might be from the loose droppings.


----------

